# Azureus draging back legs



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey I am not sure if this is a vary bad thing of if its nothing at all. 
My male azureus not sure of his age I went into the frog room and was looking at him and he seems to just be laying down with his back legs out behind him. Not far behind him but behind him a little I opend the viv to get a better look and he got up and hoped away and I just went in there agin and he was doing it agin. I dont know if this is somthing to be concerned with or if it is normal.

Thanks
Brian Bannon


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

*Umm...*

UMMmm,, now he isint useing his back legs at all or atleast thats what I can tell. the only thing that I think may of caused that is that my mother sprayed some airfresshener that was EXTREAMLY strong in my room right next to that viv and I have been useing both powders forgot the names but it is a blue continer and a pink contaner and I was just alternating wich dust I used each day. maby I wasent supose to do that I was also told to use them both each day. I dont know what to do I really dont want to loose him.

Thanks
Brian Bannon


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm I would guess the airfreshener could cause issues, but I doubt thats it. Its possible it could have fell or something and got some damage. Other than that I think your best bet would be to have it looked at by a vet.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I've read in many places that phenol which is in Lysol and other disinfectants can be fatal, although a quick search didn't reveal any literature about Lysol there is a bunch of information about phenol causing problems in some species especially aquatic ones. Maybe somebody has a reference.

Loss of limbs could be a bunch of things, but MBD from improper supplementation can lead to such symptoms. You should contact a vet and perhaps entertain quarantine, fecals, etc. You should check the date on your supplements and also make sure that it hasn't been more than 6 months since you opened them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Date on your suplements is a great call... I have heard of that causing issues.


----------

